# It's been a while! Some updates... And pictures!



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey all!

Haven't been on for a while, but thought I'd check back in! 

Garp is doing well. He sprained his hock and keeping him at rest has been a real chore, but he's in good spirits and the prognosis is great. Unfortunately, it means we have to miss out on the upcoming Flyball intro session at the training club. Bummer, was really looking forward to that. Oh well.

In March, we moved! FINALLY, a fenced in yard!

We have our first Rally trial in July... Pretty excited for that! We took the CGC test last week, and someone's separation anxiety got the best of him that day. Breezed through everything else, but started howling 10 seconds after I was out of sight. We had worked up to about 3.5 minutes previously working on the supervised separation, but it just wasn't our day.

Some new pictures! Nothing fancy, but I like showing off that cute mug anyways! Oh, and he'll be 2 in August.























































:wave:


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

What a handsome fella. I love the photo of him in the dirt with the happiest face ever. lol


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Great to hear you're both doing well dispite the injury! Awesome that you have a fenced in yard, now, too! That means lots of more pictures, right? 

Garp is such a cutie, I really enjoyed the pictures and I'm glad you're "back"!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Garp is the handsomest! I love his "look at my teefs!" picture, lol.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

He is handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

He is just beautiful! I really like his harness too. 

Alannah's happiest moments are also in the dirt


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dog looks great! And wow that's some harness! There's one picture I like where this little dog is hiding behind the chair as if to say, "Don't take a picture of me."


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the photo of him in the dirt, he sure does look happy in that photo.


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

He's beautifuuuul.

Where did you get that harness he has on in the first picture?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

He's looking great and so happy. Nothing like a big bully smile 

I'm betting that's a Stillwater Kennel Supply harness, since I have the slightly larger variation of it


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

Shell said:


> He's looking great and so happy. Nothing like a big bully smile
> 
> I'm betting that's a Stillwater Kennel Supply harness, since I have the slightly larger variation of it


Do they work well with dogs that wiggly out of harnesses easily?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Kenzie Riann said:


> Do they work well with dogs that wiggly out of harnesses easily?


I don't know. The only harness I can solidly say as held the worst wiggler I've met was the Ruffwear Websmaster harness (which Garp happens to be wearing in the last photo, the red harness) but compared to the average nylon step-in or basic harness, I would think it would work pretty well. I'm using it on my adult dog that is not an escape artist so it hasn't been put to the test.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey there! Fancy seeing you here.  Love that first picture of Mr. Sexy!


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He's a ton of fun. Except for right now. Crate rest is such a drag. I am SO BORED. We're used to walking 8-10 miles per day so this is a bit of a shock to the system.



Shell said:


> He's looking great and so happy. Nothing like a big bully smile
> 
> I'm betting that's a Stillwater Kennel Supply harness, since I have the slightly larger variation of it


Yes, it is! I love it, it's a great harness. I would recommend it to anyone. The strength of the harness itself and the hardware is impeccable, too.

Kenzie, I honestly don't know about its wiggle-proof-ness. Garp's never really been one to try to back out of any equipment, thankfully. However, just by looking at it, I have a har time seeing how a dog could work its way out if it's fitted properly. It's 5-way adjustable so you can make sure it's snug all around. Also, if you look how it's fitted here:










Both the chest plate and belly straps are snug against his body, and the back plate is fitted snugly too. I just put it on him now to test out and there was no way I could get any part of him out of it without unbuckling something.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG!!!
Just look at them teeth!
Coulda be a teeth model for arm & hammer!

Cute!:rockon:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aw I'm sorry to hear about his injury.  Garp is just the most handsome dog.  I love all these photos of him.



Kenzie Riann said:


> Do they work well with dogs that wiggly out of harnesses easily?


Try the Sporn Harness.  They sell it on Amazon. Works great for my dogs that can get out of most other harnesses.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I was wondering about you and Garp! Great pictures! Such a friendly, happy guy.


----------

